# Surfside Spanish Mackerel



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Any fly anglers ever hit the jetty for Spanish mackerel? I would like to give the place a try, though it is a 3-hour drive for me to get there, and I wondered if anyone had any advice insofar as best times and good spots on the jetty etc. etc...

I'm not asking for your secret spots or anything just some good pointers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its best to have local intelligence before you make that drive. Conditions change there quickly and the Spanish Macs can be fleeting depending on water conditions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> Its best to have local intelligence before you make that drive. Conditions change there quickly and the Spanish Macs can be fleeting depending on water conditions.


Local intelligence is what I am trying to get! :rotfl:

The Surfside jetty looks to be (to my unfamiliar eyes) the best place to get out away from the beach with a fly rod, sans boat! Fly rodding from any pier is not going to work so...

I would not even chance it on a blustery day!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Three days of semilight s to sw winds I believe is a good time to fish surfside on the gulf side for macks.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^its gotta be a consistent three days in a row before you fish that third day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Solodaddio said:


> ^its gotta be a consistent three days in a row before you fish that third day.


Thank you, I will keep my eyes to the weather.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Quick Karl said:


> Thank you, I will keep my eyes to the weather.


Give me a shout when you make it down, I'm always game to catch some fish!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the wind direction of S to SE is better. You want clear water.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

Solodaddio said:


> Give me a shout when you make it down, I'm always game to catch some fish!


Will do and I appreciate the info and offer! Though it might be a while with this weather and the season slipping away pretty quick!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm down there all the time. I usually only fish when we've had a SE wind under 10 knots for at least a couple of days. You want it clear, but not gin clear. Always fish on a moving tide. I like a moving high tide. If you catch a moving tide at early dawn I fish from the beach in the first gut without getting wet. As the sun peaks then I walk the jetty's. Most of the time it's sight casting. In the early a.m. I'll use a popper then I'll move to a clouser or deceiver.

If you ever want to meet up during the week I'm game. I don't really fish that area on weekends.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> I think the wind direction of S to SE is better. You want clear water.


I agree. Lately the dredging in the icw has brought a lot of mess in the gulf. With the s to sw winds it slightly moves the mess towards the gulf side of the jetty and creates a long streak across the water. The game fish lately have been using this to their advantage to ambush. With the dredging I thought for sure the Kings wouldn't show up this year but they did in full numbers.


----------

